# Golden Arrow girls 3speed muscle bike!



## flat black kustoms (Apr 2, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea what, where and when on this bike?


----------



## gelanbag (Apr 19, 2011)

no ,wait for the answer...


----------



## azhearseguy (Apr 20, 2011)

It's an import prob from Germany, or Japan.. that's about all i can tell you..


----------



## slingshot dude (Apr 22, 2011)

it is from germany around 1974.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 22, 2012)

^ another nasty spammer. Please ignore him (it).

Anyway I agree, the bike is foreign, not sure on the country or year, though. That fork is toast as well. :eek:


----------

